

Chinese Twitter-clone: buy stuff to post more gov't critical comments - yaix
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18208446

======
jeffool
I don't see "buy stuff" in there? Am I missing it? Or did you mean by "Users
are reported to start with 80 points - they gain more by taking part in
promotional activities, but lose points if they break any of the rules."?

That could mean state sponsored activities. If one could simply buy their
points back, and could properly amass cultural power with words, then it would
essentially turn China into a plutocracy.

